# Salvation Army Hostel Swindon



## chelle (Sep 14, 2007)

Paid a visit here today with Chelle the Pyestock Widow..This place is due for demo soon to make way for a massive regeneration of Swindon Town Centre.It used to house lots and lots of folk who fell by the wayside..whats the old saying..there but for the grace of god etc..etc...didnt think it would be particularly interesting but overall we both agreed that it must have been a harsh place at times for the residents judging by the small rooms that only had room for a bed..up to a room that actually had a small kitchen.The stark bare block walls and weird ceilings gave it a very regime-like appearance indeed.The pics:
Outside



Same



Dining room



Same



Check in



Lounge..honest!



One of the better rooms



Rules



Small cell like room that stunk



I have never seen one of these before ever



Finally the cells



Sorry if you all find this a tad underwhelming but I havent been in a place quite like it.
The rest here if you cant sleep! Regards from Stu....
http://news.webshots.com/album/560692999oBHGqJ


----------



## Bishop (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow crazy place. Cheers for posting.

B


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 15, 2007)

Different. Those ceilings remind me of the ones at the indoor market in Leicester, and i'm sure i've seen them somewhere else too. They certainly had some weird ideas in the 60's and 70's!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 15, 2007)

Sad to see the plants left to die like that. 
Interesting exterior. A pity it can't be used for something else instead of being demolished.

Cheers


----------



## Lone Explorer (Sep 15, 2007)

As FL say. What a wast, Places like that are needed to get peoples life back on track.

Thanks for posting


----------



## King Al (Sep 17, 2007)

chelle said:


> Sorry if you all find this a tad underwhelming but I havent been in a place quite like it.



I think its great, really crazy little details nice work


----------



## crocroche (Sep 19, 2007)

alough they look like prison cells it must be better than living in a factory.:


----------



## King Al (Sep 20, 2007)

Or a Derelict asylum


----------



## chelle (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanx for all the comments on this place...Chelle looks forward to some new Pyestock reports so any of you folk who go in the site of sites please post your reports ASAP!
Regards from Stu...the other `arf of the Pyestock Widow.


----------



## smileysal (Sep 20, 2007)

Cheers for the pics Chelle, it looks like a block of flats from the outside. Like the ceiling in the dining room, very 70's lol. (jeez, i remember quite a few places in the 70's with those types of ceilings -  - that shows my age lmao).

Like the sink/cooker/fridge combination, not seen any of those before either. Not too sure bout the sink in the cupboard tho lol. 

Agree with the others about a building for homeless people being left to waste. Here we are with a large number of homeless people all over the uk, and then they're closing facilities like these, Crazy. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Sep 21, 2007)

smileysal said:


> Cheers for the pics Chelle, it looks like a block of flats from the outside. Like the ceiling in the dining room, very 70's lol. (jeez, i remember quite a few places in the 70's with those types of ceilings -  - that shows my age lmao).



The secondary school I went to had that type of ceiling in about 90% of it. its not derelict though..... although it should be


----------

